

Google on underscores vs. dashes in URLs - thmzlt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQcSFsQyct8&html5=True

======
nopal
page-name is indexed with the terms "page" and "name."

page_name is indexed with the term "pagename."

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Watch again.

page_name is indexed with the term "page_name" not "pagename"

